# Yearling only 12hh, will she make 16hh?



## foxy1 (14 March 2013)

What are the chances of my yearling (June) filly making 15.2 or 16hh?
She's only 12hh at a push at the moment. Her mum is 16.1hh hannovarian and dad is 16.2hh holsteiner, but she's just tiny! She is a first foal I think.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Jools2345 (14 March 2013)

mine was 12.2/3 hh at a year and at rising 6 is 15hh


----------



## foxy1 (14 March 2013)

Thanks Jools. Hmmm I'd like her either 148cm or over 15.2hh and nothing in between!! Shame we don't get to choose


----------



## JillA (14 March 2013)

I would think it is doubtful.
Compare her cannon bones with those of her dam. That will give you an idea of how she will compare as an adult. There is a formula which will give yo a very rough idea, I think it is twice the measurement from the foot to the elbow will give you eventual height to the withers. Only a very very rough idea but probably enough to answer your question.


----------



## milo'n'molly (14 March 2013)

A youngster I was interesting was about the same size as a yearling, a full 12 months old though and should have been 16.2 hh but ended up a full up 148cm and did very well as a sports pony


----------



## AMW (14 March 2013)

my yearling filly is about 12.1 at the moment, I expect her to make roughly 13.2, however, both her parents were about that height. 
I would have thought it unlikely yours will make the upper height you want, have you tried the string test. I did it on mine and it came out about 14hh.


----------



## tweedette (14 March 2013)

When my warmbloods were yearlings they stood approx 14hh and 14.2hh, at 3 yr olds one is 15.2hh the other is 16.1hh, both june foals.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 March 2013)

foxy1 said:



			What are the chances of my yearling (June) filly making 15.2 or 16hh?
She's only 12hh at a push at the moment. Her mum is 16.1hh hannovarian and dad is 16.2hh holsteiner, but she's just tiny! She is a first foal I think.  Any thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe 6th months 12hhs.  But I would say very doubtful as a yearling


----------



## pintoarabian (14 March 2013)

I would think the chances would be slim. My 10 month old filly is standing at 13.3hh and I expect her to make 15.2hh max.


----------



## ttt (14 March 2013)

Can you pm me with their breeding? Thanks


----------



## Thistle (14 March 2013)

http://www.ctarabians.com/How_tall_will_my_arabian_foal_grow.html

for Arabs but will give some idea


----------



## foxy1 (14 March 2013)

ttt said:



			Can you pm me with their breeding? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that, her sire is by Lord who, I've read, can throw small fillies with pretty heads, but there's small and small isn't there?! 

I've measured her today, she's 12.1hh, the elbow to fetlock and turn up the other way measures her at 14.2 fully grown and mid knee to coronet is 14 and a half inches....


----------



## alfiesmum (14 March 2013)

oh thistle! me no likey that converter 
my wee monkey is 13'1ish but very bum high
mum 16;2 dad 14;0
really need 15
vet reckoned 16+
bit worried lol x


----------



## lornaA (15 March 2013)

I am same as you as it is calculating that my wee man will only make 15hh to 15.1hh and i could do with minimum 15.3hh.  Mind you at under 15.2 he would make a cracking small hunter but will probably be just a wee bit too small for me


----------



## koeffee (16 March 2013)

That means she hast grown a cm since she was a foal? its very strange, i have asked louise as she marks all their sizes but says grey is the only small one??not now, not heard back.


----------



## foxy1 (16 March 2013)

She does look like she's grown a bit since I've had her but I didn't measure her when I first got her so I don't really know, it's hard to judge when you see them every day- maybe she will have a growth spurt soon, in time for her birthday!!


----------



## SpottyTB (16 March 2013)

Mines only 13.2/13.3 at 10 months but he is expected to finish at 16.2. 

Both parents are 16.2, they all grow at different rates at the end of the day..my spotty mare was very small as a yearling (like tiny - not even 12hh) and at 3 she was 14.2 and now at 7 she is 15.2 and still a little to go.. So it leaves me in hope Hugo will grow to at least 16hh!!


----------



## koeffee (16 March 2013)

she is only 7 months aswell may be  little bit of time, get dr green here?!!


----------



## mynutmeg (16 March 2013)

I would be surprised. My sister's tb was 14hh as a fairly poor 11 month old. He's now 16'2-16'3 as fully grown.


----------



## milo'n'molly (16 March 2013)

A June foal would be 9 months old but like you say the grass is yet to come.
I'd still be Suprised if she made quite as big as you hope


----------



## foxy1 (17 March 2013)

Yes she's 9 months. According to that calculator she will make 14.2hh at the most, if that's the case I will be very happy


----------



## Coblover63 (17 March 2013)

Her legs will still grow for the next three months so you may get a little more.  The string test and bone measurement are more accurate once they are past 12 months.


----------



## alfiesmum (17 March 2013)

SpottyTB said:



			Mines only 13.2/13.3 at 10 months but he is expected to finish at 16.2. 

Both parents are 16.2, they all grow at different rates at the end of the day..my spotty mare was very small as a yearling (like tiny - not even 12hh) and at 3 she was 14.2 and now at 7 she is 15.2 and still a little to go.. So it leaves me in hope Hugo will grow to at least 16hh!!
		
Click to expand...


and breathe (me that is!!)

there is hope for my baby woo hoo


----------



## noodle_ (17 March 2013)

mine is 14.1hh at rising 3 (shes friesian warmblood x cob) i expect her to make 15hh- 15.1hh

they say at yearlings add 2 hands and thats about right/......sorry


----------



## alfiesmum (17 March 2013)

noodle i hope my boy follows your theory cos then i will be one very very happy first time mummy !! x


----------

